# Drilled tank/sump? Okay for freshwater?



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, all! So I am very interested in this deal that I found on Craigslist: It's a 75-gallon saltwater set up that comes with a quad t5 lamp less then 6 months old, drilled tank, oceanic sump, external pump, heater.

I don't need a saltwater setup, but it's $300, which seems like a great deal. Just the light alone is at least $100, and he says the sump is worth what he's asking for it.

But here's the deal: I know NOTHING about saltwater setups or sumps or drilled tanks. Can I use this for freshwater? Does it provide any advantages? How good a deal do you think it is, if it's in good shape? 

I want to use it for a betta sorority. What would I use the sump for?


----------



## flight50 (Sep 30, 2008)

Sumps for freshwater are actually becoming a lot more popular than you may think. All my future setups will have them when I get to the setups. There are many advantages to them. Just to name a few...you can hide your equipment, constant water levels-sump takes on the evaporation, limitless filter options, and increased water volume. There are a few others but off the top of my head are those. 

In a nutshell, if a tank is reef ready, it can definitely be used for freshwater. If you don't want to use the sump just plug the bulkheads. I recommend at least trying it though. Change is good. $300 is not a bad price at all. The only thing to look into with used saltwater tanks when converting to freshwater is the condition of the silicone.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks! I'm going to research them a bit more and make a decision. It sounds like it would be a great setup for a freshwater NPT, though.


----------



## 4Charlie (May 18, 2013)

I just got a 180gal tank & sump system about 6 months ago. It had been a reef setup for the last three years. I just dumped the salt out and filled it with fresh water. I have lost one fish in that time and the tank is running fine. As far I am concerned it the best going. Good luck with yours...


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Although sumps are almost a requirement for SW if one is to have a protein skimmer, otherwise not so much. Wet/Dry is highly touted, but frankly, I think we have far and way enough oxygen in FW to support more than enough aerobic bacteria. Finally, I think we're better off drawing water for filtration from the lower regions of the tank, rather than an overflow. 
If it were me, I think I'd go with a quality canister filter for a large FW tank, rather than mess with a sump...but that's just my nickle and that's not to say they can't work okay.


----------



## 4Charlie (May 18, 2013)

I forgot to mention that in IMHO a skimmer isn't needed in a fresh water setup. I done away with mine and everything is running just fine and all the fish are healthy...


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

If you are planning on plants the light bulbs will need to be changed as they are likely 10,000K bulbs... not freshwater plant friendly.

Jeff.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I too prefer that my filters draw from the bottom of the tank rather than from the top.

Sumps are good, as are wet/dry, but I'm more than happy with my canisters to even think about switching. I actually have a wet/dry, but I don't use it.

Were I you, I would say keep the sump and sell me the rest for 175-200.


----------

